# Xcode



## daisuke (28 Avril 2008)

Bonjour j'ai besoin de Xcode pour installer ifort, je trouve la version 3 de Xcode et la version 10.5 mais pas la 10.4 que me demande ifort.
Ou puis-je trouver la version 10.4 où la version 10.5 est-elle utilisable dans mon cas ?

Merci.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Avril 2008)

daisuke a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai besoin de Xcode pour installer ifort, je trouve la version 3 de Xcode et la version 10.5 mais pas la 10.4 que me demande ifort.
> Ou puis-je trouver la version 10.4 où la version 10.5 est-elle utilisable dans mon cas ?
> 
> Merci.


tu mélanges plusieurs trucs :

1/ La dernière version d'XCode est 3.x. 
10.4 et 10.5 sont des version de Mac OS X (Tiger et Leopard).
Les version d'Xcode pour Tiger sont les 2.x.x 

2/ "ou" c'est pour le choix, et "où" c'est pour la localisation


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Mai 2008)

tu peux trouver XCode 2.5 pour tiger (10.4) et Leopard (10.5) sur le site développer d'Apple. Va ensuite dans download, puis Developper Tools.
L'accès à cette partie est gratuite mais il faut s'enregistrer.


----------

